# Buying in chieti



## Hannilas

Hi, 
I am new to the forum, and after reading a bunch about people's experiences I wanted to get involved and get peoples advice. I currently live in the United States, and shockingly I am 26, yes there are still a few young people who want to move to Italy not just away from it,and I am looking a buying a house in abruzzo and am currently looking in the chieti region (within 40km from the city of Chieti) and I was hoping anyone that has property around there or knows about the region could help me out with deciding where to buy and who are good agents and geometoras. I have been looking online currently but I will be in Italy later this year to view properties in person. I am hoping to buy a house that needs some renovation, made of stone, and has some land. I found a house in Guardiagrele that I am interested in, so if anyone is familiar with that area I would really appreciate hearing from you. Pretty much any advice anyone has on buying property in Abruzzo and restoring property in Abruzzo and living in Abruzzo would be greatly appreciated.
Andrew


----------



## accbgb

That's an awesome plan for such a young person; I congratulate you on your ambition.

I have to ask though, are you an Italian or EU citizen? If not, are you independently wealthy?

If no and no, you may find you will have a very difficult time remaining in Italy legally for more than 90 days out of any 180 day period.


----------



## pudd 2

good advise from accbgt you are talking about the vilage 4 kms from us if you have any ?? about the area feel fre to ask and welcome


----------



## Hannilas

Thanks for replying so quickly to my post. I have looked into getting Italian citizenship and I found out that i qualify for jure sanguinis, so I am going to be coming to Italy in January to get all the birth, death, and marriage certificates I need to apply and then wait for the speedy Italian bureaucracy to process everything. I will only be in Italy this January for 3 months so I will just be getting a Holiday Visa, and while I am there I will be looking at property, getting my Codice Fiscale, everything I need for citizenship, and hopefully buy a house. 
I just heard back from the Agent that I have been preliminary dealing with, Romina Bergamo (if anyone knows anything about her I would greatly appreciate it, and I am open to other agents that anyone may recomend), and she told me at the property I am looking at needs a new septic tank. Does anyone have any experience dealing with installing septic tanks in the area, I have no idea how easy or difficult it is in Italy, but where I live in California permitting, perking, and installing a septic can be quite an ordeal, so any advice or experience anyone has would be incredibly helpful. 

Pudd 2 I am really happy that you live so close to where I am looking, if you have been there for over 10 years it must not be a bad place to live. I have many questions that I would love to ask you, and many things that I am sure I will want to know but didn't even know I wanted to ask them, if that makes any sense. First, I have taken some Italian classes but I cannot communicate very effectively in Italian, so how difficult will it be to function in this area until I become more fluent in Italian? Also what do you know about the town of Guardiagrele? Does it have basic amenities. i.e grocery store, hardware store, post office. Also, what is the town like? Do they have a good market where people bring things they grow to sell, are the locals helpful to foreigners? 
Last thing, how hard is it to get building materials (lumber, cement, tile), hardware materials (screws, screw-gun, saws), and living materials (furniture, cabinets) in the surrounding area.
Thank you


----------



## accbgb

Congrats on the potential Italian citizenship.

If you are a US citizen and will be in Italy for less than 90 days, you do not need a visa at all since you are subject to the automatic tourist visa exemption. Just make sure your US passport has an expiration date at least 3 - 6 months beyond your intended departure date.


----------



## pudd 2

Hannilas said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly to my post. I have looked into getting Italian citizenship and I found out that i qualify for jure sanguinis, so I am going to be coming to Italy in January to get all the birth, death, and marriage certificates I need to apply and then wait for the speedy Italian bureaucracy to process everything. I will only be in Italy this January for 3 months so I will just be getting a Holiday Visa, and while I am there I will be looking at property, getting my Codice Fiscale, everything I need for citizenship, and hopefully buy a house.
> I just heard back from the Agent that I have been preliminary dealing with, Romina Bergamo (if anyone knows anything about her I would greatly appreciate it, and I am open to other agents that anyone may recomend), and she told me at the property I am looking at needs a new septic tank. Does anyone have any experience dealing with installing septic tanks in the area, I have no idea how easy or difficult it is in Italy, but where I live in California permitting, perking, and installing a septic can be quite an ordeal, so any advice or experience anyone has would be incredibly helpful.
> 
> Pudd 2 I am really happy that you live so close to where I am looking, if you have been there for over 10 years it must not be a bad place to live. I have many questions that I would love to ask you, and many things that I am sure I will want to know but didn't even know I wanted to ask them, if that makes any sense. First, I have taken some Italian classes but I cannot communicate very effectively in Italian, so how difficult will it be to function in this area until I become more fluent in Italian? Also what do you know about the town of Guardiagrele? Does it have basic amenities. i.e grocery store, hardware store, post office. Also, what is the town like? Do they have a good market where people bring things they grow to sell, are the locals helpful to foreigners?
> Last thing, how hard is it to get building materials (lumber, cement, tile), hardware materials (screws, screw-gun, saws), and living materials (furniture, cabinets) in the surrounding area.
> Thank you


on your first ?? ie the italian , i and lots of freinds i have built up over the years can help you on that . i have a freind italian who was born in philly and moved over 
to find his roots . and that was 27 years ago , and hes still here 

and know he helps people with there permits , car documents ect . and he speaks purfect american and italian .

and he like me has learnt who the good or bad guys are here 

aaaaaas for guardregrele . its our favorate town . spec on a sundy morning 
there is a large sunday market all the usual dreses and tops , allso a farmers market seeling vegys of all shapes and sizes . and dare i say it some with muck on 

verry fresh and jummy 

after the walk round the market we retire to a sreet bar and have an aperative and nibbles , and watch the world go by . yes and we did it out side last week as the weather is verry mild here in the winter , most of the time just a jacket only wore a coat a cupple of times 

even though the italians say far freddo multo freddo , they dont know what cold is here in abruzzo . hardly ever falls much belowe freezing 

as you see we love guardregrely , reminds me much of florence , pedstranised streets little cake shops , oh and what gdr is famouse for hand made jewelry 

also gaud is called the place of iron and gold , they make many black Smith things 
ferro battuto 
as for building materials . iam a retired builder , and used to curse jewsons a one stop buelder meachant in england if they run out of 4x2 

here you have to travel from place to place as one shop , they all spec on there own thing one does brick one might doo timber . but you get used to it and find all you need in the end 

AS for septic tank or any building work it cann be an imposible nightmare or a dream all depends , on the comunne , or the burowtwat in charge :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hannilas

The area sounds amazing, looks like I chose a good area to buy. Do you, or anyone else know of a reputable contractor that I could use for installing a septic tank? Also has anyone installed one and have any idea on the general cost of installing a septic tank in the area or Italy as a whole?


----------



## pudd 2

Hannilas said:


> The area sounds amazing, looks like I chose a good area to buy. Do you, or anyone else know of a reputable contractor that I could use for installing a septic tank? Also has anyone installed one and have any idea on the general cost of installing a septic tank in the area or Italy as a whole?


yes this area is the best just my opinium mind 

as for septic tank prices how long is a peace of string , i have some freinds in another comune , not in chieti who have nearly lost all the money they brought to do up a house , as the comune insist they have geologig reports on the soil costin thousands the after its instaleed they have to have it cleaned by experts costing 1, 250 a year ,

then again you can have a digger in dig your hole and put in a glass fibre tank in and be done in a day 

Dont be in a hurry to pin things down , which by the way is virtuly imposable in abruzzo 


Wait till you get her and feel your way about . whatever youve been told the property market is frozen here at the moment and any house you have your eye on will bee here for many years 

The same houses in the country , round here have been for sale here for the last ten years so no hurry take your time you have lots 

when you have pms i can tell you lots more


----------



## sheilamarsco

try the north of abruzzo too for a variation of scenery much more dramatic views of the mountains. just as nice in the south but that's the beauty of abruzzo the variation in the region. I looked at guardiagrele pretoro etc when I came to buy at first but was much more impressed by the scenery in the north so it's worthwhile to take your time and get a feel for what suits you best. good luck


----------



## pudd 2

today was a lovely day here in abruzzo 18 dec lounch on the terace bring it on 
a bit chilly in eve , but hey end of nov


----------



## marcuzzo

I live not too far away in southern Marche and am a building consultant, if you need advice please don't hesitate, it can be a very slippery slope if you don't take the right precautions.


----------



## polenta

HI Andrew,

Wondering what came of your endeavor? 

David


----------



## pudd 2

yes do tell


----------

